# 08 Versa Sedan Hard to Start



## ttnation (Oct 3, 2007)

Just bought 08 Versa. Problem: Takes two times to start car. Took to dealership and they couldnt find problem, because there is no problem when I take it to them. It only does this on my own time.


----------



## offshore1 (Jul 22, 2008)

They should "know" about the problem.
Just had mine done. It is new-only 400 miles.
No biggie though, I believe it is a fuel pressure regulator.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

There is a TSB on this complaint. The fuel regulator, that's attached to the fuel pump assembly, needs to be replaced. If your still under warranty, make an appointment!


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

Take this into the dealer...

Versa (C11) 07-09

NTB07094

* IF YOU CONFIRM: The engine needs to be cranked for a long time (4-10 seconds) before the engine starts. And Fuel system pressure after engine shutoff drops lower than 200 kPa (29 psi) after 30 minutes time. ACTION: Replace the fuel pressure regulator. See the Service Procedure for instructions on replacing the fuel pressure regulator.


----------



## JimBobWay (Nov 11, 2005)

On my 2007 Versa, I had the TSB performed by the dealer. All was well for about 4 weeks then it started acting up again. Took it back and the dealer said they couldn't find the problem. My guess they didn't even look as it fails every time now after being driven for 15 to 30 min. 

So what else can be the problem? Should I replece the regulator again? Maybe the fuel pump too? How about after market stuff? Can I upgrade the whole fuel delivery system? Yes, I'm out of warrentee already...


----------

